# Eidechsenwurz - Typhonium venosum



## Limnos (28. Mai 2011)

Bei mir blüht z.Zt.ein spektakulärer Verteter der Aronstabgewächse: die __ Eidechsenwurz (Typhonium venosum) früher: Sauromatum venosum. Im Frühjahr treibt aus der Knolle ein bis einen halben Meter hoher Blütenstand, auch ohne Erde oder Bewässerung. Der entwickelt, wie viele Aronstabgewächse einen unangenehmen Duft, mit dem Aasinsekten zum Bestäuben angelockt werden. Nach dem Verblühen wird im Sommer  - im Boden natürlich - *ein* Blatt gebildet, das für die Bildung einer neuen Knolle sorgt. 
Heimat der Pflanze ist das Himalaya in Höhen zwischen anderthalb und zweieinhalb Tausend Meter in schattigen Wäldern. Bei uns ist sie wohl nur in Gegenden mit Weinbauklima oder mit einer Schutzschüttung winterhart. Reife Samen wurden bei mir noch nicht gebildet, aber Tochterknollen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie das in die Rubrik "Biete" geraten ist, aber ich habe keine abzugeben


----------



## saibot (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Eidechsenwurz - Typhonium venosum*

ich habe auch Typhonium venosum haben echt super geblüht


----------



## scholzi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Eidechsenwurz - Typhonium venosum*

Hallo ihr Zwei
@Wolfgang
Hab das mal ins Thema Garten verschoben..!
keine Ahnung was du da verdaddelt hast   aber kein Problem


----------

